# Smoked Peanuts



## willkat98

Ever try smoking your own peanuts.  Great stuff.

I buy what are called "raw runners".  Already shelled, but raw peanuts.

throw them in a bowl, mix in a little light olive oil, then add your flavoring.

I have tried: regular chili powder, CP with added jap powder, and added hab powder.  Tried some garlic ones and a few others.

Stir that up so to coat the peanuts, then bring them out to the smoker.

I use a vegatable wok (square metal thingy with holes in it) throw them in there and place in the hot spot of your smoker (I actually need to get something with slightly smaller holes because peanuts will fall out when I) stir occasionally.  They'll start to brown up a bit as they smoke, and a couple little guys will give their life for the greater good (couple will burn before the rest are done).  45min to bit over an hour or so.

Remove from heat.

Try one.

Eewww..  That's a bit soft, and hot.

Wait a little while and try another.  Not bad, alot less soft.

About 15-20 minutes later,  hey get the heck out of my peanuts kids!  slight warmth left, but crunchy as a peanut should be.  And a great level of spice too.

Experiment, they are really good.


----------



## Dutch

Great idea Willkat98. Have you thought about spreading some coarse weave cheesecloth on the bottom of your wok? The weave would be coarse enough to allow the smoke to pass through it but not allow the guys to fall through.


----------



## willkat98

Earl, where would I purchase cheesecloth?  Not kidding, I really don't know


----------



## Dutch

Most supermarkets will have it on the Baking aisle. It comes in a 3 X 4 inch plastic bag.  If that doesn't work out you can get it at a Restaurant supply store.  

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner on this, I've been busy shopping for a new truck. 8)


----------



## grinder

Hardware store, in the paint and finish isle.


----------



## icemn62

Bill, did the cheescloth work out?


----------



## willkat98

I still have not gotten to smoke more.

I've only had the Bandera lit 2 times since my post on 11/05

I like using that because of the easy access with the door.  The WSM doesnt have the capacity to cook meats and peanuts at the same time.

And I took my last 4#'s of raw runners to my smoking buddies this past Memorial Day weekend, but we forgot to do them.  :(


----------



## vulcan75001

Bill
In the bbq isle at wally world..they have throw away aluminum "grill savers"  they are a small mesh sheet that works very well for small items...should work out just fine for your peanuts..

Later
Richard


----------



## willkat98

Thanks Richard.

Of course, I have this "thing" about China-Mart, so I'll have to check around.  

But thanks again for the tip.  I think I saw those at Farm & Fleet couple months back, but it didnt "click" to use them on nuts


----------

